# Can you become freemason if...?



## bonzai (Oct 26, 2013)

You live in UK. Have a european passport not British and your English language isn't great? And you want to join an English speaking lodge.. 
Thanks for replies


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## bonzai (Oct 27, 2013)

Any one happen to know?


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## BryanMaloney (Oct 27, 2013)

Contact the local lodge.


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 27, 2013)

There are a limited number of British brethren here, so, yes, you should check with a local Lodge. (They are quite numerous in Britain.)


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 28, 2013)

I don't see a problem, but verify it with a local lodge.


----------



## Mike Martin (Oct 29, 2013)

There will be many factors come into play. In no particular order a couple will be: do you have permanent residence Visa, why do you want to become a Freemason, why are you not joining a Lodge in your own country, can you afford both in money and time the commitment to become a Freemason. do you know any Freemasons who will be willing to be your Proposer and Seconder.

If the answer to the last item is no it will take you quite a long time to be accepted into a Lodge. A Proposer and Seconder can be found who will get to know you but they will need to feel confident that you will be a credit to them and to the Lodge, if you are not the blame will fall on them. It took my Proposer more than a year to feel confident of my intent.

Becoming a Freemason is not the same as acquiring a badge that you then flash around to people. It is the acceptance of the ethos of the Craft and you will be expected to support your Lodge and the Charities that we fund.

If you have any questions you can PM me.


----------

